# Should I buy this 2002 Ford Ranger?



## SparklingWalter (Feb 4, 2015)

I know someone who's selling a 2002 Ford Ranger Edge V6 4WD, A/T, regular cab, 183k miles. It's been very well taken care of, has one tiny bit of rust on the bottom of the passenger side door, never been used for plowing. $3000.

I would plan on getting a plow for it to do my own driveway and try to get a few clients for some side income.

The price seems excellent given its condition and some research I've done online, but I'm worried about that 183k miles. Regardless of how well taken care of it is, is a Ford Ranger with that kind of mileage bound to be a reliability nightmare? Does it seem like a good choice?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Check all the brake lines. If they have not been replaced. They sure will need to be in the near future. RUST!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

183 wouldn't bother me. I had well over 220 on mine when I sold it. That was a 4.0 though


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I really want to get a ranger and put a plow on it for driveways, that would be a awesome set up. I'm just holding off for now considering I can make do with out it for now, but I would go for it if the truck runs good.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

94gt331;1949047 said:


> I really want to get a ranger and put a plow on it for driveways, that would be a awesome set up. I'm just holding off for now considering I can make do with out it for now, but I would go for it if the truck runs good.


Pull the trigger!


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Rangers are cake to work on. I prefer the pre-98's with the D35 TTB front vs the torsion setup.
2.3/2.5 Lima or Duratecs were nice motors (hard to find in 4wd), and the 4.0/2.8 was a nice motor. The 3.0 was a dog, power of the 2.3, mileage of the 4.0.

Under 200k isn't bad on an auto 4.0. You may need to some transmission work in the future, but they aren't that advanced.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just take $3000 and flush it down the toilet. Come on, a Ford Ranger with 183,000! No way, it's just a waste of money. And then you're gonna spend more on a plow for it?? I just don't get what's going through some guys heads on this site.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

WIPensFan;1949223 said:


> Just take $3000 and flush it down the toilet. Come on, a Ford Ranger with 183,000! No way, it's just a waste of money. And then you're gonna spend more on a plow for it?? I just don't get what's going through some guys heads on this site.


a lot of people feel the same way when someone says they are thinking of buying a chevy.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Check the rear frame. They rust out . Also the spring hangers. My friend has repaired quite a few of them. Almost every one that comes into the shop has a bad frame in the rear.


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

WIPensFan;1949223 said:


> Just take $3000 and flush it down the toilet. Come on, a Ford Ranger with 183,000! No way, it's just a waste of money. And then you're gonna spend more on a plow for it?? I just don't get what's going through some guys heads on this site.


had one come in today

14 sierra 1500 ext long bed with plow powered by a v6,

if you going to spend that much why even bother


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

tjctransport;1949264 said:


> a lot of people feel the same way when someone says they are thinking of buying a chevy.


 Heck, all makes have their problems, I've had an S10 pickup, and 2 S10 Blazers. They under build those little trucks like crazy! Constant repairs and I never even came close to 183,000 miles. The two Blazers were bought new so I at least had a warranty, but like always, the repairs start after the warranty runs out. The OP's money could be much better spent IMO.


----------

